# Awesome Photoshop Painting Skills



## naveen_reloaded (Sep 25, 2006)

awesome is not the word...its wonderful......


vistit this page ..its truely amazing....there are also other pages...just go to the home page and go to tutorials...where u will find stuffs similar to it...


*www.seb4d.com/tutorials/Mattepainting/mattepainting_english.htm


----------



## blueshift (Sep 27, 2006)

i love matte paintings


----------



## mediator (Sep 27, 2006)

One word...Awesome!!!!


----------



## sysfilez (Sep 27, 2006)

Wonderful job, i will try myself doing it with al those instructions.


----------



## rakeshishere (Sep 27, 2006)

Thnx 4 sharing naveen_reloaded...Nice link


----------



## amu486 (Sep 28, 2006)

Nice link and yes its Awesome!


----------



## deepak.krishnan (Sep 28, 2006)

For more of photoshop images try out this site:
www.caedes.net
It is great. Morover we can upload our images onto the site and let others rate it.


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 28, 2006)

naveen_reloaded said:
			
		

> awesome is not the word...its wonderful......
> 
> 
> vistit this page ..its truely amazing....there are also other pages...just go to the home page and go to tutorials...where u will find stuffs similar to it...
> ...



Cool !


----------



## Saket Parekh (Sep 28, 2006)

good one


----------



## prateek_san (Sep 29, 2006)

awesome work.........will try to do the same in a different pic


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Sep 30, 2006)

thanks guys...


----------



## azzu (Sep 30, 2006)

coool very coool


----------



## jz2linkinpark (Oct 8, 2006)

nice!


----------



## ruthless (Oct 8, 2006)

Beautiful


----------



## tuxfan (Oct 9, 2006)

Really nice. I am slowly losing trust in all the lovely images that I see on the web.


----------



## JGuru (Oct 11, 2006)

Simply too good. Thanks @Naveen_reloaded for the link.


----------



## Vyasram (Oct 11, 2006)

great , but why is this in random news


----------



## Josan (Oct 11, 2006)

good ,!!


----------



## sam_1710 (Oct 11, 2006)

awesome....!!!! but this could be moved to the tutorials section..!!

check this : *mechapixel.com/forums/showthread.php?t=41719


----------



## iMav (Oct 12, 2006)

nice 1 ... thanx


----------



## freakitude (Oct 12, 2006)

thanx


----------



## Stalker (Oct 15, 2006)

nice....


----------



## lalu (Oct 26, 2006)

excellent


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Oct 26, 2006)

All Stuff Xcellent!


----------



## Tech Geek (Oct 26, 2006)

Really awesome guys


----------



## piyush gupta (Oct 26, 2006)

Wow its simply superb

but can u tell me what is the meaning of matte paintings

i am a newcomer in photoshop


----------



## sabret00the (Oct 26, 2006)

hmmm


----------



## Tech Geek (Oct 26, 2006)

Can anyone tell me where the motion blur filter option is in adobe photoshop cs2


----------



## piyush gupta (Oct 27, 2006)

Tech Geek said:
			
		

> Can anyone tell me where the motion blur filter option is in adobe photoshop cs2



it is in Filters>Blur>Motion Blur...


----------



## Tech Geek (Oct 27, 2006)

Thanks piyush


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 2, 2006)

well it seems this photoshoping is cooollll.....but can anyone give a detailed idea about how to do these things


----------



## piyush gupta (Nov 2, 2006)

@naveen following are some links to beginners photoshop

i dont know too much about photoshop  hope these links help u

*www.pegaweb.com/tutorials/beginners-guide-adobe-photoshop/

*www.hku.hk/cc/document/photoshop/

*graphicssoft.about.com/od/photoshopcs2lessons/

*graphicssoft.about.com/od/photoshop/ig/The-Photoshop-CS2-Workspace/index.htm


----------



## Tech Geek (Nov 2, 2006)

Digit had given  a fast track book on photoshop
thats really good for beggine's


----------



## jal_desai (Nov 2, 2006)

tuxfan said:
			
		

> Really nice. I am slowly losing trust in all the lovely images that I see on the web.



right dude


----------

